# If your life sucks, change it!



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Recognize that you're the creator of your life - not your family, your boss, your spouse, the government, or society at large. No one is coming to rescue you. It's all you. If your life currently sucks, it's entirely up to you to change it.
We human beings are immensely resilient. Even when we're in seemingly hopeless situations, we can still dig ourselves out and make something better of it. The only way for life to become truly hopeless is to decide to lose hope.

Full Article: http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2007/0 ... n-you-die/


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

This sounds to much like old fashioned doctors that will tell you SA is just in your head
You can argue all you want, but biology is one of the strongest forces of life, at the end of the day nature > nurture if we have different chemicals reacting in our brains it is not just a question of turning the light switch and everything is fixed. 
It would be like telling an Alzheimer's patient just change your life, on a less broader scale


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

kriminator said:


> This sounds to much like old fashioned doctors that will tell you SA is just in your head
> You can argue all you want, but biology is one of the strongest forces of life, at the end of the day nature > nurture if we have different chemicals reacting in our brains it is not just a question of turning the light switch and everything is fixed.
> It would be like telling an Alzheimer's patient just change your life, on a less broader scale


I won't argue. Its up to you what you want to believe. But I hope it helps someone.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

smiles said:


> I won't argue. Its up to you what you want to believe. But I hope it helps someone.


*applauds at smiles intentions and reaction*

I have admiration for you smiles 

Ross


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes I agree, smiles. Thanks.

Gerard


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

* Move Forward In Life To Discover A New Learning !

We should have courage to work on the self is to find the beauty within. Situations come that challenge one's own strength. At such times the mind tends to become weak displaying weaknesses. Then there is no courage to look within. The one who is able to be introspective at that time is able to find a new learning. He is thus able to express the beauty that is lying within. When we understand that at each step of our life, situations come to bring out some quality from within, we'll never be afraid of situations. We'll have the courage to challenge our own assumptions and move forward based on the learning that we get and the beauty that we have been able to discover.

~ Brahma Kumaris, Mt Abu.

Posted by Positive Thinking at 1:39 AM *


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Me: Life sucks.
My mom: Do something about it.
Me: :roll


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

The trouble for most seems to be the initial shift to change, followed by the determination to stick with it. The effort to kick-start change initially requires much more effort than further down the line. Its creates a positive spiral, if one is consistent in wanting to get better. 

More comfortable-ness in social situations creates more positive reinforcement which creates internal change. Change from negative beliefs to positive, which feeds back to the outside and so on... 

Its like that Rocket lifting off analogy. A Rocket lifting off the earth into space requires the most thrust in the beginning and the further it gets away from earth the less power it needs because its in a positive momentum. Reaching self-sustaining orbit is its goal. But if the engines are turned off before reaching orbit, the rocket falls back to earth.

Gravity or resistance in this analogy is similar to limiting beliefs and bad past experiences in Social Anxiety. Fear is the result of it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Its hard because on a message board, its impossible to really say all the steps that are needed, in a way that will appeal to everyone. There isnt a quick easy way to overcome social anxiety, they all need hard work and persistince - but feeling depressed and stuck stops many sufferers from making that first step. In a post you can only put up a paragraph or so before people ignore what you write, but you also can't write enough in a paragraph. So the poor folks who feel stuck end up staying stuck. But I think you are right Smiles, its about getting yourself started, so again I say "well done you" for trying giving even small encouragements.

Ross


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

hey thanks for replying with your thoughts and what probably many feel. It gives me perspective.


----------

